# Boxart



## Judge Spear (Jun 14, 2013)

...

Boxart. Favorites. :I

Personally, I really love the old stuff. It was usually just so obnoxious and loud. And by the standards of today it's cheesy, but I really like cheesy stuff. It's awesome. Though the new stuff is great too usually.







That is a spaceship outrunning three phoenixes...ON THE SUN. Not because it'd get destroyed, but because even a Pheonix can't rise from it's ashes after having it's smoldering avian ass handed to it by the Fire Leo space fighter. So the pilot is SPARING them an irreversible demise and I learned that in 9th grade world history. Because something as powerful as this ship shouldn't waste it's time on such a trifle of an enemy, I mean come on. That's kid stuff. 
And those action lines. Speed on paper. Only from Thunder Force, people.






The epitome of manliness Jimbo and Scully attacking aggressively and tearing up Black Viper's troops. These guys don't even wear armor. They hang on to Tri-Tranformers and blast Kimkoh's in the face. They should be dead from being stationary due the absurd weight in their pants. Because you just can't do this stuff and NOT have celestial bodies as reproductive organs. Man or woman. It's just not possible. And that dramatic perspective just makes all the action that much more exciting. I literally got this because of the box alone as a kid when GameStop still had old games.






Just look at that. Simon grappling past the Water Dragons and Ax Armors. Reaching for that shithead Medusa with an expression that says "I'll punch your face so hard your new sprite will feel it in Symphony of the NIGHT". It just screams *"get this game"*. And you would because if you didn't, well...then I'd come after you. :I


----------



## Saga (Jun 14, 2013)

Having the chainsaw be in the right opponent would've made this box much better


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 14, 2013)

Hands down my favourite, it promises bright colours and explosions and by god that's exactly what it delivers.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 14, 2013)

FaF hatesme and I can't insert images :c
Shatter Hand
it just screams cheesy but badass.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jun 14, 2013)

Lifeforce's has always been my favorite. If there has ever been ONE box art I want on a shirt / merch in general, it's this one:







A close second is Super C:


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 14, 2013)

How about box art for Mega Man?

In reality though, I really like dramatic tough looking box art that looks like the game is fancy and over the top. Or something. I don't know, I don't like it to look cute. I tend to prefer newer box art, and I don't like the old stuff much. Favorites:




Solatorobo: Red the Hunter. Dramatic and serious. Plus furries!




The Kingdom Hearts II box art seems pretty stylish. Silvery and shiny, fancy title name, all the characters drawn in a unique art style...I love it.


----------



## Teal (Jun 14, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> The Kingdom Hearts II box art seems pretty stylish. Silvery and shiny, fancy title name, all the characters drawn in a unique art style...I love it.


 The original's art was better.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 14, 2013)

I lean more towards the original Kingdom Hearts box art...it was more moody which at the beginning of the game was actually very creepy and surreal. It set the tone.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 14, 2013)

I am a fan of minimalism.

And Quake, in case it wasn't immediately clear.


----------



## Saga (Jun 15, 2013)

_I just fucking love everything about this entire franchise_


----------



## Fernin (Jun 15, 2013)

Anything that puts the characters front and center.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jun 15, 2013)

I forgot how pretty the ME3 boxart is.

Dat background, especially.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 15, 2013)

This is definitely my favorite. There's such a strong sense of direction, and there's symbolism behind it. I love the character designs, their poses, and the colors. 

When I was comparing box art, I noticed that a lot of them didn't really use the title effectively. A lot of the time it looked like it was just plastered on; it didn't really go with the rest of the cover. 
I like the title here, though. It's simple, yeah, but that actually works for it. It doesn't compete with the illustration, yet it still catches your eye due to the solid color. The tilt and the tapering text follow the direction in the illustration, although it's not completely parallel. The asymmetry both helps it stand out and makes the composition more interesting. 
I chose the Japanese box art because that's what the original design is. The composition inevitably suffers when the logo is altered, although I understand that's not something that can really be helped.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jun 15, 2013)

Okami naturally has some pretty box art.






Earthbound. Dat Starman Deluxe (I think). It's just so iconic.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 15, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> Lifeforce's has always been my favorite. If there has ever been ONE box art I want on a shirt / merch in general, it's this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I fucking love Contra and Gradius boxart. I think Gradius Gaiden had my favorite of the series. I completely forgot about Super C's. That ACTION!


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 15, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> I forgot how pretty the ME3 boxart is.
> 
> Dat background, especially.



Eh Fuck the Teal Orange abuse. 

http://orangeandtealgames.tumblr.com/


I liked how for the longest time you never really needed to throw some collage of characters that looked like they were posing... ie Legend of Zelda






Gold Cartridge and...just had to play dammit.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 15, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Eh Fuck the Teal Orange abuse.
> 
> http://orangeandtealgames.tumblr.com/


Mm, it's a shame that it's so saturated, because I love the color combination. I think a lot of those covers are great, but I understand that the quantity can be tiresome. 
Kinda shocked that there's no Sonic there, he's probably the worst offender.


----------



## Cain (Jun 15, 2013)

I'm way too young to know of all the boxart when boxart was actually good.
Plus, I usually get all my games digitally, so I can't really appreciate any good boxarts from the current-ish times. 

Guild Wars 2 has a nice minimalistic box, plus there's a sort of etching you can see with light at the right angle. And the red dragon '2' itself has different shines on it, which is really cool. Plus, the actual disk-case itself is completely white, something you don't see everyday.


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 15, 2013)

mmm dat logo


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 15, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Eh Fuck the Teal Orange abuse.
> 
> http://orangeandtealgames.tumblr.com/



Goddamn it, Arshes...

Just like my fucking instructors. Always pointing stuff out that will make me notice little shit the rest of my life. 






Though I can't tell if that's yellow or orange on his shirt.
MOST LIKELY ORANGE, HUH!? }:<

But I want everyone to take a close look at this...





This man...is CHOKING a RAPTOR with his bare hands and is about to stab him. Fuck that raptor says the Son of Stone.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 15, 2013)

UK version of Resident Evil 4's box


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 15, 2013)

Gibby said:


> UK version of Resident Evil 4's box



Why do you guys always get the good covers? I never got that.


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 15, 2013)

I prefer the Wii RE4 cover


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 15, 2013)

It always bothered me that the 4 came before the Resident Evil. o-o


----------



## Teal (Jun 15, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> It always bothered me that the 4 came before the Resident Evil. o-o


 Bothers me too (though this is my first time giving it more than a glance).


----------



## Saga (Jun 15, 2013)

This game used to scare the shit out of me, at least 1 & 2 did.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 16, 2013)

I like the Final Fantasy covers when they are more logo than art. Though Amano's stuff is lovely.







I also like the design of the Dragon Age covers






Everything about this game including its cover is LOL.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 16, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> FFIII DS


WHAT

MINE IS JUST WHITE

:C

Why would they remove the whole illustration?!


----------



## Hewge (Jun 16, 2013)

*Completely un-biased answer below:

*I always really liked WoW boxart! It's pretty simple but still always cool! You can sort of see the art has changed over the years for each expansion, too.




Spoiler: Many pics!



























Uuugghh... I just realized how old and how many expansions this game has. And yet I'm still playing it. :[

I loved Guild Wars 2 boxart too! Minimalist but still super nice/detailed!


----------



## Nikolinni (Jun 16, 2013)

Behold the Surrealness of "Shadow of the Beast"'s box art
 And its sequel 
 And its finale.


----------



## Teal (Jun 16, 2013)

Hewge, you missed one.


----------



## Hewge (Jun 16, 2013)

Teal said:


> Hewge, you missed one.



No I didn't. :[

Unless you're talking about the alternate WoW boxart designs.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 17, 2013)

SirRob said:


> This is definitely my favorite. There's such a strong sense of direction, and there's symbolism behind it. I love the character designs, their poses, and the colors.
> 
> When I was comparing box art, I noticed that a lot of them didn't really use the title effectively. A lot of the time it looked like it was just plastered on; it didn't really go with the rest of the cover.
> I like the title here, though. It's simple, yeah, but that actually works for it. It doesn't compete with the illustration, yet it still catches your eye due to the solid color. The tilt and the tapering text follow the direction in the illustration, although it's not completely parallel. The asymmetry both helps it stand out and makes the composition more interesting.
> I chose the Japanese box art because that's what the original design is. The composition inevitably suffers when the logo is altered, although I understand that's not something that can really be helped.


>Not posting Frim Wank 3D


----------



## benignBiotic (Jun 18, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Why do you guys always get the good covers? I never got that.


Because Americans are dumb. If it doesn't have grit, guns, or boobs on it how do we know to buy it??


----------



## Kalmor (Jun 23, 2013)

Just bumping this with something I found.

http://imgur.com/a/vpX6G

I don't know who the original artist(s) is/are, the uploader of this image didn't say.

But wow they are good.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 23, 2013)

Still would play...


----------



## veeno (Jun 23, 2013)

http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s171/gentofist/dragon2.jpg


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jun 25, 2013)

The classic.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 25, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> The classic.


Not going to lie, that cover look like a cover for CGI porn.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 28, 2013)

My favorite series art wise.

And the original is the most majestic and powerful to me.
I love how dark and mysterious the bosses are here. You have just enough features to get the theme, but not quite so much so you don't recognize them until you get to them in game. It's amazing. qwq


----------

